# Puch??



## tab0r (May 23, 2006)

A friend of mine recently gave me a Puch Cavette II that he believes to be about 30 years old. He purchased it brand new at the time, and only road it about ten miles before storing until now. I was just wondering if this is a collector's bike and wether or not I should ride it. The original tires reinflated perfectly! Kinda wanna ride it. Just curious if anyone has any idea how much it is worth? I definitely intend to keep, but am just curious. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*...comes to shove*

Probably not a collector's bike, but not at all bad. Puch-Austro-Daimler made a lot of good bikes (there are some very nice A-D ones) and some less great. I believe that the same company that owns Bianchi at some point owned Puch, but I could be wrong.

Likely made in Austria...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

visit harris cyclery web site or sheldon browns site. see http://www.sheldonbrown.com/vrbn-a-f.html#austro-daimler for a quick review. some background on PUCH.


----------

